
Chrome on iOS adding what looks like a per-device GUID to useragent string - mortenjorck
https://twitter.com/thijs/status/448064463498133504
======
chrisfarms
This is the "Tab ID". It is not sent over the network as I understand and is
only available from the local js context. It's the result of a bit of hackery
Chrome does to map requests to the webview.

EDIT: Found the bug report...
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=355541](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=355541)

~~~
jwheeler79
sweet man you are for that link.

